
Forgotten Notebooks Chronicled the Lives of Congolese Trees for 20 Years - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/congo-notebooks-trees-climate-change
======
stefco_
> Forgotten Notebooks

Am I the only one who immediately assumed that this was an electronic sensor
setup logging to some sort of ruggedized laptops that were somehow forgotten
and later retrieved? I started thinking about the circumstances that would
lead to such abandonment, possible measurements the apparatus might perform,
the method for protecting the laptops from the elements, the power-generation
strategy, etc., but it didn't even occur to me that the notebooks could be of
the paper variety until I clicked on the link.

